# Need help with breeding wax worms.



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Right. I have decided to give wax worm breeding a go but need some tips.

Here is what I have done so far. (Sorry bout bad quality)
































The first pic is a cricket tub with damp kitchen roll in it.

Second pic is a bit of wood for the moth to sit on.

Third pic are a few moths.

Fourth pic is the wax worms when they go black :S.

What food can I use? Tropical fish food?

ANy tips?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Lol that will never work. 

They need to be kept in tall jar that has a special porridgy solution at the bottom of it. If you search the net you'll find it. It doesnt have a name but it has all manner of ingreiants one of which is bee pollen which you will need a health food shop for. You will also need to know that you will not be able to use any of these waxies as a food stuff for about 6 month.


Marina


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

i was looking for you and i found this site 

Keeping and breeding wax worms (for reptile, lizard, snake, turtle, frog, salamander diet)

give it a go !!


good luck !!

let me know how you get on xx


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

:lol2:

EPIC FAIL!!!:devil:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

At least your trying!!
It's a long and tedious process so good luck.

Marina


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> At least your trying!!
> It's a long and tedious process so good luck.
> 
> Marina


 Yeh I think I will start again.

Can the container I use be a jam jar or something like that?


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Dont give up you will get there in no time... 

but i havent breed them so ... 

anyway good luck again !!


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

why cant you use them for six months?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thats how long it takes for the moths to mate, the eggs to be laid and hatch and for the waxies to get to a useable size.

Marina


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

I gave waxworm breeding a go recently.
Heres the recipe i used.
5 weetabix crushed to a fine powder
Vitamin powder
calcium powder
Mix the above with honey, until you get a nice firm mixture, noot too sticky, add more weetabix if you put too much honey in.
put the mix into a plastic tub, preferably 14 long x 9 wide x 12+ tall
add approx 1 inch depth of the mix to the tub, and fill the base of the tub
add some pieces of cardboard for the moths to settle on, and pupate.
Now add 20 or so waxworms and leave for a few months.
After the eggs have been laid, you will gradually start to see teeny waxies
harvest as required.
Good luck


----------

